# Millie



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi 

I'm new to the forums so I thought I would post some pictures of my Millie. She is 8 months old 

Enjoy!


----------



## sarahbear (Feb 13, 2012)

AWWWWWW she is too cute!  And welcome=)


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe, welcome to you and Millie. She's gorgeous.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome  Hope you enjoy it here. She is adorable


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome!  I love the name, and Millie is adorable too! Can't wait for more pics and stories!


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone! So lovely to see everyones hedgehogs, they're so cute! 

It's also nice to be able to speak about hedgehogs. Most people I will speak to at first about my hedgie will say "huh? You have a hedgehog? Why would you want one!"


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

yeah.. when I told people I was getting one they said they were 'disgusting filthy creatures.' - ___ - 

thank goodness we have this website!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome! And Millie is a cutie.


----------



## wendyp (Feb 29, 2012)

Millie is a cootie patootie! I am also glad I found this forum because most of my friends had the same reaction--"Why?" Well, now they all wonder when is a good time to come over to see Miss Hilda


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Melly said:


> Thanks everyone! So lovely to see everyones hedgehogs, they're so cute!
> 
> It's also nice to be able to speak about hedgehogs. Most people I will speak to at first about my hedgie will say "huh? You have a hedgehog? Why would you want one!"


"did you name him sonic?"
or
"is that like a porcupine?"


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Millie is a doll! 
People didn't think I was too crazy for getting a hedgehog; most of my friends think Pliny is pretty darn cute, but I am sure they wonder why I love him quite as much as I do! :lol:


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you! 

To be honest it took a lot of convincing to get my partner to agree to having a hedgehog, I was on at him for months! When we eventually went to see her and took her, he fell in love straight away


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How could you not love little Miss Millie!!!


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Millie went outside to play on the grass today, it was her first time and she had a lot of fun!

here are some pictures 



Millie and her dad



Running around exploring


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I love these pics! You have no idea how much I would love to be able to take Agatha to somewhere with grass on of these days


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Millie, you are so pretty!


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a very recent photo of you guys, this is me and Millie tonight


----------

